# cat in heat...



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

my cat had kittens almost 10 weeks ago and this week she started going into heat. i made an appointment to have her spayed but the soonest I could have it done is Oct. 11th... what can i do until then to keep her from being so in "horney"? it hasnt gotten very bad YET, but i dont want it to get worse... i didnt realize she would still go into heat while she was nursing... she is still slightly nursing the kittens... any tips??? what can i do until she is spayed??? she doesnt go outside, and we do watch her very closely when we open the door to outside to make sure she doesnt try to run out. please help!!


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

she was a stray and i took her in knowing she was pregnant because i didnt want her to have her babies outside where they probably wouldnt survive. she had six kittens all healthy lil babies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's really kind of you. Actually, cats can come in heat within days after giving birth. I would confine her behind a closed door to keep her in, if necessary. I'm sure you know how many thousands of cats and kittens are being put down daily. Won't the vet give you an earlier appointment? I know how annoying the crying can be..... 

I'll move this to breeding for you.


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

i am having her fixed at the humane society because it is the most affordable. they have a cat clinc and are offering the best for my budget, esp since once the two kittens of hers that i am keeping are old enough i will be having them done as well.... so i will have to deal with her until then.. i wasnt expecting this to happen so soon or i would of made the appointment earlier. :? 

sorry i didnt know exactly which topic this would go under, thanks for moving it for me!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't worry about that! The crying is behavior! But I thought it might be best to put it here in breeding, in case you have any problems. Don't be surprised if she goes out of heat and back in before the 11th.! It's been known to happen. Just what you wanted to hear, huh?


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

man i was hoping there would be some kind of ointment... *sigh* how long will the "heat" stages last? i konw she will be bouncing back and forth between being in heat and not but how long will each stage last? a few days? or weeks?


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 17, 2004)

The best you could do is try to keep her mind off that, probably play with her more often?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A female cat is usually in heat from 10-14 days, and if not bred or spayed, will come back in season within two more weeks--less often in the winter (sometimes) and more often as the days get longer. As Raul said, give her lots of attention, comforting, petting. It will help her. She is a nervous wreck right now.


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

the thing that seems to keep her mind most off of it is when the kittens nurse.. they dont do it very often anymore, but seems like a lil more often as of the past day or two... which is fine by me even tho they should be weaned already.. but it seeems to distract her and keep her pretty calm... today hasnt been too bad... so i'm hoping she is going out of heat.. *sigh*


----------

